# Mill Hollow Road?



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

Headed out camping this weekend and want to head up to Mill Hollow. I haven't been up there for quite a few years and was just curious how the road was up to and past the lake? I'm pulling a 30' trailer. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

The road is fine a little wash boards in some areas. Awesome camp spots above the lake


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

Perfect! Thanks for the info!!


----------

